# Glue up ceiling tiles



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't know what "these" look like, but if they are 2' x 2', they will sit in your original grid. In all probability they do not "glue" up. We did color matching paint on the white grids for this install. They are so lightweight, you will need keeper clips to keep them from blowing up when a door is opened. Post pictures of what you have.


----------



## WhatdidIgetinto (Sep 2, 2019)

I will not be using the grid, it's too low and has noisy florescents. These are made to glue directly over the popcorn ceiling.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have a link to them? I would like to see it. NOTHING can be glued over popcorn ceiling, FYI.


----------



## WhatdidIgetinto (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks time consuming but simple enough. If you have a true popcorn ceiling, it will need some prepwork like sanding and repriming. Might want to check with the mfg on the specifics.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I am sure they found a way to apply the glue for more than one tile at a time, 20 minutes drying time for each would take for ever. 

If the room is out of square you best know that ahead of time so both sides get equal taper. and you have to decide whether the center of the room is the side of a tile or the center of a tile. Both ways.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I've no experience with such tiles. But still suspicious enough not to use it. Sorry feeling only. 

1. Light enough so just passes the code on what can severely injure a person?
2. Some kind of release glue on tile side (wax paper) and contact cement applied to ceiling. Glues can fail and the whole thing depends on the paint. Leak from above, example. Attic gets hot, so what does the heat do to the glues - one way to release contact cement is apply heat. How does pvc move with the heat/cold? 

3. On a popcorn ceiling, that much less glue contacts (probably not a surface to surface but point to plastic surface contact).
4. Flange over flange, so repair could be difficult and edges not clean, esp the video tile that is not painted (caulking and painting can hide mistakes).
5. Popcorn or texture is not a flat surface. Tiles will follow this surface and I think the wavy nature will show once the tiles are installed.


I'd feel better if the tiles had screw holes (2 diagonal) with caps. 2 screws into the drywall could hold up each tile, I think, in case glue fails. Or there was a cap over the flanges so that I can use screws into the flanges and cover with snap on cap or such.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just to be accurate, that was a knockdown texture on the ceiling, not popcorn.


----------

